# First video GoPro Hero 3



## xD2799 (Feb 26, 2013)

First snowboard video released with hero 3 and Final Cut Pro
watch in HD !


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Let the gorb fest.... BEGIN. 

Again, decent camera work, music sucks, and the riding is sub par for me to enjoy. That is constructive criticism right there... Oh use the 720p 60fps mode.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I would agree. Decent camera work... nice use of the behind pole angle (I hate videos with the camera facing behind someone). I just can't help but be let down every time the beat drops in the song... build up... build up... build up... let down... more cat track riding... 

I think you could put something together if you had some cool off piste riding.

I DID really like the shot 1:12... where it looked like someone was going to chase the camera into the trees... but they fucked it up and stopped!

I also like the beginning, with the sped up chairlift (holy crap that is long) and the driving, it was short but sorta captured the excitement of getting to the mountain for that first run.

I lost interest just after 2 minutes... but try to keep the edits less than 3 minutes... especially if it is all the same kind or riding.

What mountain?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I would agree. Decent camera work... nice use of the behind pole angle (I hate videos with the camera facing behind someone). I just can't help but be let down every time the beat drops in the song... build up... build up... build up... let down... more cat track riding...
> 
> I think you could put something together if you had some cool off piste riding.
> 
> ...


1+
He kind of summed it up for the OP, in a very nice way. Keep doing them, even if people dont like them. i keep all my old vids uploaded just to see how much worse i was 2 weeks ago. kidding.


----------

